# So I made a website ...



## bc_steve (Jan 10, 2014)

Steve Dinicol Photography - Quesnel, Kamloops, and Beyond

I made this a few weeks ago.  Don't have a specific purpose for it yet, but I thought it would be handy to have a site that is my own that I can refer people to that showcases my favourites.  My Flickr account is cluttered with every random thing I've thrown up there and it's nice not to be associated with another website.

I did it on wordpress.  Just wanted to keep it simple, but I ended up having to learn more code writing than I had planned.  There's a few compromises due to my lack of programming knowledge but it's mostly how I like it and I did it myself.  Last made a website back in the late 90's.  It was a lot more difficult/annoying back then!


Mostly would like to know if there's anything you find annoying about it, or if it takes too long to load.

I do think the header is a little large.  I would like to make it a little more narrow but I haven't been able to create anything I've liked enough yet ....


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 11, 2014)

Doesn't take long to load up for me ... you should check with someone who has slower download speed.

It is clean (very little textual content).
Took me a few seconds to figure out how to close the slide show window.

Yeah, the header is a bit dominant.


----------



## Patrickktown (Jan 11, 2014)

Your photographs are incredible!! Very nice website, loaded fast and easily navigable. 

Very impressive.


----------



## mmaria (Jan 11, 2014)

well, for me the header is not large at all.
website is simple and easy to navigate.
I like it, but I do think that with the time you'll make it better somehow, because, that's the way it is when you have your own place and wordpress makes thing easy to customize


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2014)

To me the icicle is the weakest shot. Your India stuff is SUPERB. I like the lightning shots. Overall, this shows that less is more.


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 11, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Doesn't take long to load up for me ... you should check with someone who has slower download speed.
> 
> It is clean (very little textual content).
> Took me a few seconds to figure out how to close the slide show window.
> ...



Yes, it's a little annoying that the "X" is on the left side, instead of the top right which people are used to.  It is a plug-in and I am not sure that I can change it.  Not easily at least.



Patrickktown said:


> Your photographs are incredible!! Very nice website, loaded fast and easily navigable.
> 
> Very impressive.



Thank you!



mmaria said:


> well, for me the header is not large at all.
> website is simple and easy to navigate.
> I like it, but I do think that with the time you'll make it better somehow, because, that's the way it is when you have your own place and wordpress makes thing easy to customize



Thanks and I will be making improvements when I can



Derrel said:


> To me the icicle is the weakest shot. Your India stuff is SUPERB. I like the lightning shots. Overall, this shows that less is more.



Thanks for the feedback.  I plan on culling some once I've got some future shots to replace them with.  Definitely don't want to be overwhelming people with too many pictures...


----------



## tirediron (Jan 11, 2014)

VERY nice!


----------



## glun (Mar 30, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> Steve Dinicol Photography - Quesnel, Kamloops, and Beyond
> 
> I made this a few weeks ago.  Don't have a specific purpose for it yet, but I thought it would be handy to have a site that is my own that I can refer people to that showcases my favourites.  My Flickr account is cluttered with every random thing I've thrown up there and it's nice not to be associated with another website.
> 
> ...



Nice site, just a little recommendation, get a favicon for your website. It'll look much more better that way


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I like it.  I also agree with mmaria - the header is not too large.  I think if it were smaller it would look like it was cramped.  Very nice stuff.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 30, 2014)

Classy site Steve.:thumbup:


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 7, 2014)

glun said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Dinicol Photography - Quesnel, Kamloops, and Beyond
> ...



Thanks for the advice.  I had to look up what a _favicon _is!  But now I know and I will look into it


----------

